# Having a very difficult time leaving my horse after a ride



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Is there any way you can go visit him somehow? Just to say hi to him? Where is he going for a month?


----------



## 290190 (Feb 10, 2021)

No, I got quarantined. He doesn't live with me unfortunately


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

As hard as it is. Quarantine will be over. In the meantime you can satisfy the horse bug with books and videos


----------



## 290190 (Feb 10, 2021)

Yeah, thank you


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Saigold said:


> As hard as it is. Quarantine will be over. In the meantime you can satisfy the horse bug with books and videos


And spending time here!


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh no! I'm so sorry you have to be away from your horse  He sounds a lot like my lesson horse, very patient and sweet <3

Perhaps in the meantime while you're waiting to return to the barn, you can ask your trainer to send you any photos of him? Or if you already have any photos you can create a collage for yourself, like a scrapbook or a new desktop background?

Or, if you're allowed to bring him treats, maybe you can spend the month working on the perfect recipe! There's lots of treats you can make using simple ingredients at home, so it could be fun making him something extra special for when you get to see him again. 

I hope you find a way to cheer up, and that this next month goes by quickly for you  You can do it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

take the month to do some reading up on horsemanship, and watch some training videos, or stuff like that. excersize the muscles you will need to be a better rider.


----------



## PiebaldPunk (Feb 28, 2021)

Quarantine is tough, sorry you're going through that. However soon it will all be over with and you can be back to the barn! 
In the meantime you could spend time here, read books and watch videos to up your horsemanship game a bit. Tinyliny's suggestion of improving your muscles for riding is a great one too!


----------



## 290190 (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you to everyone who gave me suggestions they really are helping me. I never would have thought that there are so many other people who understand me. To be quite honest I'm an outlier in public, no one knows or cares much about me. But they don't how happy you are or how much you can be when you have a great community, even if you don't know them and thet best thing in life ... your horse


----------

